# Basic question about wiring



## ItsMeStevenP (Aug 3, 2021)

Is it Abnormal to have irrigation wires throughout my lawn? I am trying to find them so when I till, I don't ruin the wire. But what's the purpose of them? 




And is there an easier way to find them other than digging them up?

Thanks!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Unfortunately they should be buried at least 12" deep to avoid this issue but many times they are not and usually not in any kind of conduit. The only way you can find them is to start at one end and dig them up. Unless you want to purchase a locator that you can clip on one end and follow the signal along the ground and mark with paint. Awfully expensive tool to buy for this job. But if you had a buddy who worked for a utility locating company……

I have never seen this cheaper model but it may work for what you're trying to do

KOLSOL Underground Wire Locator, Cable Tester F02 Pro for Locate Wires, Locate Control Wires Cables Pet Fence Wires, up to 3 Feet Deep 2000 Feet Length, Equiped with Rechargeable 1100mAh Battery https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08NPKY94N/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_PNGV1P3J26DH6CFMH916?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------

